# babbies!!



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

well guys today one of my goats is in labour!! I am so exited! her name is millie! her babies have dropped, she is acting way different, her udder is hard and full, her ligaments are gone, and she doesn't want to make a noise. I am so excited and going to keep you posted!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Best of luck


thank you!! is there any other signs I should be watching for?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! That’s awesome! I’m definitely following this thread!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yay! That’s awesome! I’m definitely following this thread!


I am so exited! last year she only had 1 but I think this year she will have more!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone have any other ideas to watch for?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The only other thing I can think of is nesting and acting uncomfortable. 
Note, some does I’ve had didn’t nest so not all goats do it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Can you post a picture of her?! We would all love to see her!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ok she does also stare off. she seems kind of uncomfortable!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Staring off is normal, at least for my does.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Can you post a picture of her?! We would all love to see her!


will try to get a picture! do you have a particular picture you want?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Staring off is normal, at least for my does.


ok my does only seem to do it when they are in labour!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Maybe just one of her from the top so I can see how big she is and one from behind to see her udder.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

finn's pygmy's said:


> ok my does only seem to do it when they are in labour!


Yep, that’s when my does do it too. Forgot to clarify that.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Maybe just one of her from the top so I can see how big she is and one from behind to see her udder.


ok! 
do you want one of her back end also?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yep, that’s when my does do it too. Forgot to clarify that.


ok


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

how often do you think I should check on her?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

finn's pygmy's said:


> ok!
> do you want one of her back end also?


Sure!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Sure!


got it!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

finn's pygmy's said:


> how often do you think I should check on her?


If she’s in early stages of labor it could be a few hours. I’m a worry wart so if she were mine I would check on her every hour or so. If she she has a lot of discharge and looks like she’s fixing to start pushing then it’s time. Does she have any discharge yet?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> If she’s in early stages of labor it could be a few hours. I’m a worry wart so if she were mine I would check on her every hour or so. If she she has a lot of discharge and looks like she’s fixing to start pushing then it’s time. Does she have any discharge yet?


yes she had had a 3 inch string of whitish?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting. 

Her udder may have a shiny appearance and tight.

She will be nearing, up and down.

Off by herself.

Not eating when everyone is.

A long clear amber tube like discharge.

Very verbal talking to her babies.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Amber discharge from the vulva, actively pushing, digging, pawing, head pressing, yawning. Prelabor can last quite a while, but if she is serious and pushing, babies should come in 30 minutes or less. Make sure you have your kidding kit ready, be prepared to assist if necessary,


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hmm, it could be her mucus plug but I’m not the best at these things. I know they can lose their mucus plugs weeks before kidding or just right before kidding. Just depends on the doe. Since she had the discharge it very likely gonna be very soon.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Pawing at the ground, laying down and getting up, talking to the babies, lot of stretching and/or yawning. Different does do different things.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any progress?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Mine always get clear/whitish discharge right before they kid...never an amber discharge. 

pawing at the ground
pushing head against wall (or you if you are in her pen!) 
getting up, moving to a different spot and then laying back down
standing still and just staring at nothing with dazed eyes
talking to her side
stretching 
shiny udder
standing away from the rest of the herd

do you have her in a separate kidding stall or just with the other does? 
i'd check on her kinda often, one year i had a doe kid the first baby when i wasnt there and she just stood there staring at it and didnt clean her off, i got her cleaned off and breathing when i came in, but she was always very weak and frail from that. 
make sure you have everything that you need ready to go and if its cold where you are you have a place to keep kids warm!!

good luck!!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ok so here are some pictures


brigieboo said:


> Mine always get clear/whitish discharge right before they kid...never an amber discharge.
> 
> pawing at the ground
> pushing head against wall (or you if you are in her pen!)
> ...





KY Goat Girl said:


> Any progress?


no she has been licking her panels and that's all? could that mean that she is ready to lick babies?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

brigieboo said:


> Mine always get clear/whitish discharge right before they kid...never an amber discharge.
> 
> pawing at the ground
> pushing head against wall (or you if you are in her pen!)
> ...


she is in her own kidding pen!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

finn's pygmy's said:


> ok so here are some pictures
> 
> 
> no she has been licking her panels and that's all? could that mean that she is ready to lick babies?


Yes, a lot of does start licking their stomachs or you really anything.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

any pictures? that's so exciting!!! 😍 😍 😍


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so those are the pictures! I put straw in the pen and she started eating it! is that normal for them to eat while in labour?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Pretty girl! Is she Pygmy? Is this her first time? Her udder looks exactly like my FF doe last year. 
Yes, some does eat while in labor and others don’t. If she feels like eating it’s totally fine.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cute!!

Sounds like she's getting close!

Her udder looks pretty full, is it tight?

How do her ligaments feel?

If you don't know how to check for ligs, here's some pictures to show you were they are located.

















They are the size of and feel like two pencils on either side of a goats' spine. When a doe is very close to kidding, she will "loose" her ligs and you won't be able to feel them until _after _she kids. Try feeling Millie's ligs and see if you can feel them, if not, you should have kids soon. You can also feel another does' ligs to have something to compare to.

Good luck! Hope all goes well!

P.S I noticed that Millie's water is frozen.....make sure she gets some fresh water soon. Goats also LOVE hot water when it's cold out. It's like tea or hot chocolate to them. 😉


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> so those are the pictures! I put straw in the pen and she started eating it! is that normal for them to eat while in labour?


Some goats like to eat straw which is fine, but it doesn't have any nutritional value to it so make sure she has access to some nice hay.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Pretty girl! Is she Pygmy? Is this her first time? Her udder looks exactly like my FF doe last year.
> Yes, some does eat while in labor and others don’t. If she feels like eating it’s totally fine.


she is a pygmy! this is her second time1


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Cute!!
> 
> Sounds like she's getting close!
> 
> ...


her udder is tight and full. her ligaments are still there! yes got her fresh water!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Goats will also eat straw to keep warm, ours do.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! She’s a cutie!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any progress?!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any progress @finn’s pygmy’s?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

21goaties said:


> Goats will also eat straw to keep warm, ours do.


good to know! tonight went out and checked her! ligaments almost gone!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🥳 We have some babies comin soon!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is she doing? Any babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@finn's pygmy's how's your girl, Millie?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

well I realized that she was only on day 138!!😳 so her ligaments are still there and all of the other stuff!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

they aren't supposed to kid until day 145 right or is it day 140?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ve heard day 145. Day 140 is a little early.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ve heard day 145. Day 140 is a little early.


ok!👍🏻 so I should start really checking her at day 143?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Since she is close to her due date and your other girl was early , I would check her twice a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

145 is right. But certainly can go later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ I agree.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ksalvagno said:


> 145 is right. But certainly can go later.


ok!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so just checking in! today millie has been acting a little off. she doesn't want to come and eat hay. she just wants to stay in the corner. and when she is standing there, all of a sudden she will sniff the ground and then SIT down not lay sit. why do they sit like that. and she wants to be alone in the corner.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

she is on day 143!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sounds like things are starting to happen. She is probably just fixing to go into labor. Have you checked her ligaments? How full is her udder? @finn’s pygmy’s


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Sounds like things are starting to happen. She is probably just fixing to go into labor. Have you checked her ligaments? How full is her udder? @finn’s pygmy’s


Your ping didn't work☝☝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@finn’s pygmy’s


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I haven’t been able to get finn’s pygmy’s ping to work.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@finn's pygmy's


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I haven’t been able to get finn’s pygmy’s ping to work.


Are you typing it? Or are you typing in @fi and it pops up a bunch of people the just click on who you want?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh ok, I’ve been typing the whole thing. It’s worked on everybody else I’ve pinged.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Sounds like things are starting to happen. She is probably just fixing to go into labor. Have you checked her ligaments? How full is her udder? @finn’s pygmy’s


her ligaments are almost gone, and her udder is bigger and really tight!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so today is her due date! she is on day 145!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck! I hope all goes well!


thank


toth boer goats said:


> Any babies?


no last night was the last time I have checked on her. her ligaments were very hard to feel, almost gone!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

this morning I went out and ligaments are gone!😁 she has some clear discharge , her tail is up, she is very loud.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Happy kidding


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yay! Happy kidding


thank you!😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Whoo-hoo! Happy kidding! Praying everything goes smoothly!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so how long after their ligaments go away will they kid?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Whoo-hoo! Happy kidding! Praying everything goes smoothly!


thank you! me too!😁😊☺


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It can vary quite a bit. Sometimes birth is within an hour or sometimes it's a full day away. Is she in active labor yet or still in prelabor?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> It can vary quite a bit. Sometimes birth is within an hour or sometimes it's a full day away. Is she in active labor yet or still in prelabor?


how do I tell?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Is she actively trying to push out a baby or is she just having contractions?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

What is she doing right now?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> Is she actively trying to push out a baby or is she just having contractions?


she isn't actively pushing, and I can't really tell if she has any contractions.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

brigieboo said:


> What is she doing right now?


I have her in her kidding stall, she is very loud today, hollowed out, ligaments gone, discharge, udder really tight. she kind sniffs the ground here and there.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

When they are having a hard contraction, they hunch up and their vulva sinks in. Some does will kind of try to tuck their rump under themselves too.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> I have her in her kidding stall, she is very loud today, hollowed out, ligaments gone, discharge, udder really tight. she kind sniffs the ground here and there.


Is she pawing at the ground, yawning, stretching or pushing her head against the wall?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> When they are having a hard contraction, they hunch up and their vulva sinks in. Some does will kind of try to tuck their rump under themselves too.


I haven't seen her do that yet.


brigieboo said:


> Is she pawing at the ground, yawning, stretching or pushing her head against the wall?


she has yawned and stretched, she rests her chin on the hole in the hog panels.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> I haven't seen her do that yet.
> 
> she has yawned and stretched, she rests her chin on the hole in the hog panels.


Has she done this at all: be chewing or walking around and then just freeze and stare off for a couple seconds and then just go back to what she was doing? Thats what my doe is doing rn lol I don't know what it means exactly tho 🤣


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

brigieboo said:


> Has she done this at all: be chewing or walking around and then just freeze and stare off for a couple seconds and then just go back to what she was doing? Thats what my doe is doing rn lol I don't know what it means exactly tho 🤣


yes she has done that a couple of times


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> yes she has done that a couple of times


It would be funny if ours kidded at the same time 🤣 I think Millie is ahead of Lola tho cuz Lola hasn't gotten discharge. 

She won't stop chewing her cud and it's driving me crazy 🤣 I just wanna cuddle baby goatssssssss


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

brigieboo said:


> It would be funny if ours kidded at the same time 🤣 I think Millie is ahead of Lola tho cuz Lola hasn't gotten discharge.
> 
> She won't stop chewing her cud and it's driving me crazy 🤣 I just wanna cuddle baby goatssssssss


yes that is so frustrating!🤣Just have the BABIES!🤣


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

@brigieboo we should keep each other posted on mammas!☺


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> @brigieboo we should keep each other posted on mammas!☺


Mine just had her first contraction 8 minutes ago!!! She's now laying at my feet And her eyes are dazed!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

brigieboo said:


> Mine just had her first contraction 8 minutes ago!!! She's now laying at my feet And her eyes are dazed!


she is getting closer!!☺☺


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

@brigieboo watch them both kid at the same time!🤣🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> @brigieboo watch them both kid at the same time!🤣🤣


That would be hilarious 😂😂😂 make sure you write down the times she kids 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 how many do u think Millie will have?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

brigieboo said:


> That would be hilarious 😂😂😂 make sure you write down the times she kids 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 how many do u think Millie will have?


I think she has twins! maybe triplets!🤞


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> I think she has twins! maybe triplets!🤞


Im hoping triplets for Lola but I'm thinking twins... My guess is a boy and girl but I want 2 girls lol 

I'll guess that Millie has trips; 2 girls and a boy


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

brigieboo said:


> Im hoping triplets for Lola but I'm thinking twins... My guess is a boy and girl but I want 2 girls lol
> 
> I'll guess that Millie has trips; 2 girls and a boy


I think Lola will have twins, my guess is 2 boys! Millie I think will have twins, a boy and a girl! why wouldn't we all want girls!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> I think Lola will have twins, my guess is 2 boys! Millie I think will have twins, a boy and a girl! why wouldn't we all want girls!!
> [/QUOTE
> Noooooooo not two boys nooo anything but that 😭 I need girlsssssssss 😭😭😭😭 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Her mom always gave me triplet doelings lol


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

well that goat is really special then!!🤣🤣


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

girls are the best!🤣☺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

I just came in from checking on her, she is still very vocal and she had a contractions 2 min apart. when she has a contraction she likes to lay down. then she will have the 2nd one laying down also! she is just starting to get some clear discharge!🤞🤞😊😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sounds like she’s gonna be pushing soon!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Just realized you posted that an hour ago! Any babies yet!?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Do you have babies?????


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

we have babies! I had went out 30 minutes ago and she was laying down on contractions! one boy and one girl!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> we have babies! I had went out 30 minutes ago and she was laying down on contractions! one boy and one girl!


Yayyyy!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! PICTURES????? 

Millie beat Lola 😭😭 Lola is playing the doe code very well. 🙄 Kinda looking like another sleepless night 😂😭😭😭


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉 🥳


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> I think Lola will have twins, my guess is 2 boys! Millie I think will have twins, a boy and a girl! why wouldn't we all want girls!!


Wait you were right on your guess for Millie!!!

Please don't be right on your guess for Lola 😭😭


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats. Where are the pictures


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

will get pictures up soon. I lied it is actually 2 girls1😁 I messed up on the one!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finn's pygmy's said:


> will get pictures up soon. I lied it is actually 2 girls1😁 I messed up on the one!


Agh luckyyyyyyy I hope Lola has the same!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!!
I can’t wait for pictures!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

I will get pics up in just a second!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

she had a all white girl and a brown, white, black girl! they are so cute! how long will it take millie to push out afterbirth?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Usually within an hour or two but some does take as long as 24 hours to pass afterbirth


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This must be a good week for doelings! Maybe everybody needs to start breeding their does to kid on this same week every year.  Doelings are winning in the 2022 kidding tally!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> Usually within an hour or two but some does take as long as 24 hours to pass afterbirth


ok!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> This must be a good week for doelings! Maybe everybody needs to start breeding their does to kid on this same week every year.  Doelings are winning in the 2022 kidding tally!


YESSSS!!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

here are the babies!!😊😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awwww! 🥰 Congratulations on the cuties!!!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Awwww! 🥰 Congratulations on the cuties!!!


thank you!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So cute!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> So cute!


❤❤❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

thank you to every body who helped me with all of this! 

do you guys think that I should name them by moms initial?

And does anybody have name suggestions?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

If your going by moms initial:
Mattie
Minnie
Macy
Magic
Majesta
Maisy
Mandy
Maple

Other names: 
Ruby
Petunia
Bluebell
Ida
Heather
Polly
Windy
Jolene


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> If your going by moms initial:
> Mattie
> Minnie
> Macy
> ...


do you think I should go by moms initial this kidding?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think it would be cute! But it’s up to you. Are you gonna be keeping them? If you are then you need to give them names you really like!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think it would be cute! But it’s up to you. Are you gonna be keeping them? If you are then you need to give them names you really like!


I don't know! I don't know if I should do it like that or not! I really want to keep them but will have to wait and see what they are like later on!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I usually wait until a name pops into my head that fits their character or look.
I try to use names that don’t sound too close to my other goats’ names, so they don’t get confused.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes ^ I name them one at a time, some have names right away some don't for a couple weeks lol I try out different names on them and when one sticks that's what I go with! If an m name fits them you could do that, but if you find a better name go with that!


----------

